# Port of entry visa fee's???



## Sprinkle2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi there,

I am trying to find out how much visa's will cost at port of entry. I understand that my visa will be 150$ and my schoolgoing daughter will require a study permit at 125$. I also have 2 toddlers. As they dont require a work visa or a study visa, what do they require and how much will i need to pay for them at port of entry???

Kind regards

sprinkle2


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I believe you have to pay for the toddlers, even though they are not in school. How old are the toddlers?


----------



## Sprinkle2 (Mar 7, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> I believe you have to pay for the toddlers, even though they are not in school. How old are the toddlers?


Thanks for replying!!
They are 3yrs old and 7months old................


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sprinkle2 said:


> Thanks for replying!!
> They are 3yrs old and 7months old................


I believe they have to apply for a Temporary Resident Visa (TRV) if they are not going to study, which costs the same as a Study Permit. If you are here on a 2-3 year TWP, you might as well get the 3 year old the Study Permit as they will likely start school while you are on your TWP.


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> I believe they have to apply for a Temporary Resident Visa (TRV) if they are not going to study, which costs the same as a Study Permit. If you are here on a 2-3 year TWP, you might as well get the 3 year old the Study Permit as they will likely start school while you are on your TWP.


Can you apply for the study permit at port of entry?


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

The reason I ask this is that I have got conflicting information on whether I need to apply for a study permit for my 6 year old daughter. Myself and my partner have both received our IEC visa’s and the IEC team have told us to apply for a study permit. However I have contacted the CIC and they said the following:

Sir, Madam, 
Thank you for contacting Citizenship and Immigration Canada. I am pleased to follow up on your request: 
Minor Child
Generally, if you want to study in Canada, you need a Study Permit.
As an exception, a minor child can study without a study permit at the preschool, primary or secondary level if:
•	one parent (biological or adoptive) is a Canadian citizen or permanent resident;
•	one parent (biological or adoptive) is authorized to study or work in Canada; or
•	neither parent is in Canada.

So I still don’t know whether to apply for it or not. I don’t want to run the risk of being turned away at port of entry because of this.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The answer is right in the IEC FAQ page, each family member must have status, which means, if the child is 6 or over, they need a study permit:

"*I would like to apply to the IEC initiative. May my child come with me? What will his/her status be?*

Yes, your child may come to Canada with you. However, each of your dependants (spouse/common-law partner/child/children) will have to obtain his/her own status.   If your child is under 6 years old, he/she will be considered a visitor. He/she may attend nursery school, as per the system in place in your province/territory of stay. He/she will not have a student status. The Immigration Officer at a Canadian port of entry will ask you to prove that you will be able to provide for the needs of your child during your entire stay in Canada (financial means, fixed accommodation, who will take care of the child while you work, etc.). The duration of your child's visitor status will also be decided at this stage by the Immigration Officer at the border.

If your child is over 6 years old, he/she is of schooling age. It will therefore be obligatory to obtain a study permit for your child before his/her entry to Canada in order for him/her to attend an educational institution in Canada. Your child will consequently have a “student” status. Apply for a study permit.

The Immigration Officer at a port of entry will ask you to prove that you will be able to provide for the needs of your child, who will be considered a student, throughout your entire stay in Canada (financial means, fixed accommodation, who will take care of the child while you work, etc.). The duration of your child's status will also be decided at this stage by the Immigration Officer at the border."

Frequently Asked Questions – International Experience Canada


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> The answer is right in the IEC FAQ page, each family member must have status, which means, if the child is 6 or over, they need a study permit:
> 
> "*I would like to apply to the IEC initiative. May my child come with me? What will his/her status be?*
> 
> ...


Yeah i have seen that but the other information i received from the CIC made me question it.


----------

